# Wanli UFO Village, Taiwan, August 2017



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2017)

*1. The History*
Known as Wanli UFO village, these incredible structures can be found on the coast in the Wanli District of Taiwan. Designed by Finnish architect Matti Suuronen, two types of pods make up this former camp of beach chalets: the space-ship looking ones are referred to as Futuros (more info HERE) and the more conventional Venturos (more info HERE). The houses typically contained a bedroom, bathroom and small kitchen. They also had a fireplace and six plastic lounge chairs. 
Intriguingly there are no official records of these ones being built or licenced from the designer, hence are likely ‘fake’ versions of Futuros and Venturos. There is also little info on the demise of this place either.

The Futuros as still very much a cult phenomenon and there are a number of sites that document them, including this one HERE. It has specific info about Wanli (HERE).

*2. The Explore*
I’ve seen this pace crop up a number on times, especially on some of the click-bait urbex pages on the web. It was only after booking our side trip from Hong Kong to Taipei that I realised it was in striking distance from the Taiwanese capital. Hence it was a no-brainer to visit. The site is on the north-east coast about an hour’s coach ride from Taipei. The trip out there was relatively easy as was access on arrival. The majority of Venturos are unoccupied and easily accessed. However, there were a handful that were still in use as homes. All of the Futuros I saw were abandoned although they have fared better than the latter. The roofs of the Venturos are flat and a lot more prone to caving in. I have to say that this place was amazing and worth the trip and perhaps one of the most surreal places I have ever been.

*3. The Pictures*

The Futuros really are quite funky:


img2463 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Internally some are in better nick that others:


img2461 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s an old Betamax video:


img2460 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2459 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Singe bedroom:


img2456 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Loving the circular kitchen:


img2455 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2454 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2453 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2440 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Another pair of Futuros:


img2449 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one is a bit dirty:


img2437 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2430 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the Venturos:


img2443 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one is in decent condition:


img2432 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2428bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Others haven’t fared as well:


img2422 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2420 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2418 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2415 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2408 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Well-ventilated toilet!


img2404 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of each:


img2399 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A Futuro’s bathroom:


img2395 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some cool retro furniture:


img2379 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2375 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2374 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some of the bases where the Venturos have now gone…


img2373 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2372 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2364 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Three Futuros:


img2360 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This Futuro was the worst, condition-wise:


img2357 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2346 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2344 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2335 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2311 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Overall, a truly amazing place. If you are ever over this way make sure you go and see this it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow, that's superb! I remember seeing a futuro being restored on a TV program, can't remember what now. 

Thanks for posting Hughie.


----------



## smiler (Aug 27, 2017)

Beats the hell out of static caravans, Proper Job Hughie, Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 27, 2017)

Found it: http://www.futurohouse.co.uk/the-restoration.html


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2017)

krela said:


> Found it: The Restoration



Coolio! Hope the ones in Taiwan get saved. There was one pod of them of a slightly different design in a suburb of Taipei that got demo'ed a couple of years ago:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanzhi_UFO_houses


----------



## Hippie Alien (Aug 27, 2017)

oh wow, these are fantastic, I'd live in one of them. 

Awesome photos Hughie


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2017)

Hippie Alien said:


> oh wow, these are fantastic, I'd live in one of them.
> 
> Awesome photos Hughie



Cheers Hippie. Easily transportable!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 27, 2017)

That's nice. I wouldn't mind one of them just somewhere to hang out for the weekend.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 27, 2017)

That's weird.. excellently captured but weird!


----------



## joe roberts (Aug 27, 2017)

Tidy i think i could like in something like


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 28, 2017)

What an unique explore! Totally SURREAL!!! Looks like they have just rolled off some sci-fi B movie love them! 

Wonderful set of pics HD. Love the wonky tv, there's a snorkel in the bath shoes left on rack looks like they were coming back!? Love these weird places! Wish I could see them!

Thanks really enjoyed that!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 28, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> What an unique explore! Totally SURREAL!!! Looks like they have just rolled off some sci-fi B movie love them!
> 
> Wonderful set of pics HD. Love the wonky tv, there's a snorkel in the bath shoes left on rack looks like they were coming back!? Love these weird places! Wish I could see them!
> 
> Thanks really enjoyed that!



Cheers PV. Yup...real sci-fi vibe going on with the Futuros.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2017)

So cool! Great pics HughieD


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 28, 2017)

I've heard of various futuristic houses over the years, but not really seen what they are like.

Richard Buckminster Fuller's Geodisic domes are quite well known, I think a few have been preserved.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 29, 2017)

What a fantastic report mate.prob my favourite report of the year so far.well done


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2017)

cracking report Hughie, i'd love to live in one. Something nice and different for a change. Thanks for posting


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 29, 2017)

"We want peace"... love that photo. Very surreal.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2017)

Rubex said:


> So cool! Great pics HughieD





Mikeymutt said:


> What a fantastic report mate.prob my favourite report of the year so far.well done





jsp77 said:


> cracking report Hughie, i'd love to live in one. Something nice and different for a change. Thanks for posting



Cheers folks! Glad you liked them. Much appreciated.


----------

